# peeing inside



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi! I've got a friend who asked me for help.
Well when she got to know her boyfriend, he already had a dog who was 6 months at the time. Because they both work most of the day, they rescued a puppy (just because she looked a lot like the first dog and they thought they would make a cute couple) so that the first dog had a companion while they are at work.
So the second dog is now 1 year old and i guess the first one is around 1,5 years. They were both housebroken, but now the girl (Zisa) started peeing inside again. 
Sometimes they are alone for up to 10 hours and nothing happens then she comes home, lets the dogs out, Zisa comes back inside and pees inside again. She also pees in her dogbed and on the couch.
One thing is, Zisa is very hyperactive and she will pee when her owner comes home because she is so happy. I told her not to make a big deal out of leaving and coming and so on and this has helped. 
However she will randomly pee inside. Sometimes, shortly after a 2 hour walk sometimes just when they are at home watching tv.
I told her to take her to the vet to get her checked, but the vet said everything is fine.

Do any of you have any idea why she could do that or what she could do to stop her from doing it?


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

Have they ruled out medical? Sometimes UTI or bladder infections can show up in a change in urinary patterns. Is she fixed? 

If it is not medical, it could be seeking attention or lapse in potty training - every adult dog I've adopted has had no potty training. They may have once been trained, but changes can make them no longer trained! 

Good luck!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

well i asked her if it was medical or if it could be but her vet said that everything is fine. Why i think it might not be medical is, because she can hold it for up to 10 hours. So i think it is rather attention seeking... the thing that bugs me is that she pees in her dog bed and then lies down in it ... so probably ignoring it if something happens inside and praising when she pees outside would be the best option. I already told her not to yell at her when she pees inside. I also told her to train a cue word for peeing and making a special place in her garden where she should pee...


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

She isn't resting when she pees on the bed and couch right? It could be marking, are the two dogs having any issues with each other? Have there been any recent changes? The owners must also make sure they are cleaning VERY well with an enzymatic cleaner so that the dog cannot smell urine or else she'll be drawn to pee there again.

Also, do they take her out on leash or just let her out in the yard? They must make sure she is actually going. Also if she likes to mark outside (I know many female dogs that do) it's possible she's not completely emptying her bladder when she pees the first time, walking her around to areas she likes to mark to make sure she completely empties her bladder is a good idea.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought I had replied to this some time ago...try D Mannose. It's nothing short of miraculous. A cheap simple sugar.
Amazon.com: D-Mannose 500 mg - 120 Caps: Health & Personal Care


----------

